# Re-dyno......482rwhp...565rwtq...



## smitty's05gto (Feb 5, 2006)

So I re-dynoed today, mainly to look at the A/F . I had gotten a hair of detonation at the track, but it was due to bad fuel and an error on my part with the bottle pressure.... BUT i'm getting plenty of fuel and This was at 1050psi on the bottle... so these are accurate numbers, as opposed to last time when i was lower pressure. Its also 81*F outside today..... last time i dynoed it was 70*F. 11*s makes a nice difference.... So i gained hp/tq for sure  *hoorayyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy for AZ Power and Sound!  My N/A run on the nitrous tune was 347/340 so I gained 145rwhp/225rwtq overall... WOOOOOOOHOOOOOOOOOO*
Now I just have to get a stall converter in to unleash the beast at the track again. lol
might get my tuner to lean it out just a hair... we'll see 
Only mods are Volant CAI, tune, No mufflers... and my TNT F1 150shot.:rofl:


----------



## BlownGTO (Dec 9, 2005)

Damn bro, bad f-ing azz! Congrats big time!


----------



## gameover (May 13, 2005)

Nice #'s Smitty!:cheers


----------



## Cadsbury (Dec 6, 2005)

How much juice are you shooting? and what other mods have you done? 04 or 05? Sorry for the amount of questions, but I'm pushing a 100 shot on a stock 05 and Dyno'd 450 hp and 469 torque. Just add Long Tubes and a cat back system, but haven't hit the rolers again.

Nice numbers though...


----------



## smitty's05gto (Feb 5, 2006)

Cadsbury said:


> How much juice are you shooting? and what other mods have you done? 04 or 05? Sorry for the amount of questions, but I'm pushing a 100 shot on a stock 05 and Dyno'd 450 hp and 469 torque. Just add Long Tubes and a cat back system, but haven't hit the rolers again.
> 
> Nice numbers though...



its cool... 2005 A4, Volant CAI, tune, no mufflers, MAF screen delete...... TNT F1 jetted for 150shot.


----------



## GOATGIRL (Feb 6, 2006)

You're my dream guy


----------



## baron_iv (Nov 17, 2005)

GOATGIRL said:


> You're my dream guy


Damn, I'm gonna HAVE to get NOS!!


----------



## smitty's05gto (Feb 5, 2006)

GOATGIRL said:


> You're my dream guy



I do believe i'm flattered by that comment... :cool 

So are you loving the brazen orange, or what? 

I saw one in person for the first time the other day.


----------



## TrprBoone (Jan 16, 2006)

*Cost?*

I too live in AZ. How much does Extreme Motorsports charge for a dyno tune?


----------



## Cadsbury (Dec 6, 2005)

Cool, i've been wanting to jump to a 150 shot, but have been a little apprehensive. I also add a BMR drive shaft so my driveline shouldn't be much of a worry,

Thanks for the info...


----------



## smitty's05gto (Feb 5, 2006)

TrprBoone said:


> I too live in AZ. How much does Extreme Motorsports charge for a dyno tune?



Well... I help out AZ Power and Sound when I can around the shop with cleanup work, so I get the good guy discount from xtreme since they do business together.

and to be honest.... i'm not sure what they normally charge.

Call 'em up.... ask for Chad.... tell 'em smitty sent ya.

You should check out AZ Power and Sound too... good buncha fellas over there. Sorry to the moderators if i'm not supposed to be talking about shops that arent sponsors.


----------



## rcsfastmonte (Jan 9, 2006)

hey all i have a 2005 blk exterior. n red n blk inside 18 wheel upgrade 1 of 64 made auto..K..has anyone hooked these cars like 1.5 sixty foot times or better? I have a set of heads and cam doing the drive shaft have some juice and plann on spraying her after get mods done..I am affraid the rear end will explode? stall ,sticky tires i plann on having well over 500 hp at rear tires before the spray on the motor....my car has 2600 miles on it i have other cars 10 second and eight second zones so i dont want the GTO to get smoked easily.. thanks RC


----------

